
The New New New Economy - antr
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/09/the-new-new-new-economy/245028/#.Tn8a51yz08h.twitter
======
geogra4
Interesting, but I would say a little bit shortsighted. There are jobs that
_CAN'T_ be outsourced and are pretty well defined. We are very far from
automating away the jobs of nurses and auto mechanics.

~~~
Andrew_Quentin
or journalists

